# Trick Challenge thread



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Challenges so far:
Spin (McKenzie)
Feet up (JessIncaFCR)
Circle around handler (McKenzie)

A while ago we had a trick challenge thread on here where someone posted a trick, and if you taught it and uploaded it in the given time frame you got a point for it.

I thought as there are so many new members that it might be nice to revive (but I have no idea what the original thread was called, so here's a new one!)

Rules:
- First person to upload their video is the 'Trick Master', who gets to choose the next trick.
- The Trick Master chooses the time frame for uploading a video of the trick; usually a few days to a week.
- Due to the varying degrees of ability on this forum the Trick Master may provide a 'standard' and 'advanced' version of the trick if they want.
- You receive one point for each 'standard' trick performed, and a point and a star for each 'advanced' trick performed. You can do both the standard and the advanced versions, but you'll still just get 1 point (and a star).
- Tricks should be performed on command, without excessive luring (particularly if you are doing the 'advanced' version of a trick.) 
- Tricks should be trained using kind methods. Dogs shouldn't experience any stress whilst being taught a trick.
- If you own multiple dogs you will receive a point for each dog you perform the trick with.

Let's go!

So the first trick is a nice simple one - spin. Your dog should spin 360 degrees. I'll accept a spin in either direction for a point. If your dog can spin in both directions you'll get a point and a star. You have 4 days - I'll close it at midnight on Tuesday (your time).

Example - this would earn you a point and a star.

[youtube_browser]?v=tcNJsySoiw0&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]

Have fun


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Bailey will do it again!

Can you give me a youtube link Kenzie, as my phone can only play them like that and no laptop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm totally in!!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in!!

Here's ours for turning  - all 3 dogs and both ways for all. (some clips are out of focus because my phone was being awkward)

[youtube_browser]3thwLx3VhbI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Okay, I'll do my best given I have an MA deadline on 5th Jan  Molly on the other hand just needs to stay awake enough to do something!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome! Io knows right and left spin but will have to wait till the weekend and she isn't here at the moment :frown:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Loved this! 
Sadly i dont have as much time for the forum these days but will try to keep up with this one 

Will try get a video of Nick doing this tomorrow


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Cor that time limit is going to be tough for us. I only get to walk Bertie once a week at the moment but we will see how far we can get in an hour and a halfs walk and training session on Monday.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Loved the last trick forum challenge so will try to keep up with this one. It gives good motivation to try to learn something new with training instead of the same training session going over things they already know which I seem to be doing a lot of lately. 

Will film Izzy and Jasper doing twirl sometime this weekend


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll definitely try and get a video up this weekend!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Ooh I'll see if I can get one (or both!) of mine to learn to spin the other way. They both know how to spin anticlockwise at the moment but I've not really attempted clockwise!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

JessIncaFCR said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> Here's ours for turning  - all 3 dogs and both ways for all. (some clips are out of focus because my phone was being awkward)
> 
> [youtube_browser]3thwLx3VhbI[/youtube_browser]


Well done  Maisie's anticlockwise is a little 'weavy' but I'll accept it  You are the new Trick Master :thumbup: I'll do a league table for when my trick closes and then you're free to start the next one


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Count me and Skip in  The last forum challenge thread was so much fun! 

We have some training to do... He can spin anti-clockwise but I don't think we've attempted the other way :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm glad so many of you are into it  Kenzie adores tricks  And even if the trick challenges are ones she already knows, it's a good opportunity to fine-tune them


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the trick challenge last time, we never did manage hold very well last time. 


I will definitely be joining in its time Pickle learnt some new tricks I will post my video today.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I will prob get video tomorrow, Io is back from being spayed and she's a little sad.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh, I wanna play! Just to figure out what dog to participate with, Missy or Cash or both. Ty bless him isn't really a trick kinda guy, although does know a few. Cash knows no tricks currently so it might be a good opportunity to learn something new with him.

ETA: I don't have a YT account either, so my videos will likely all be hosted on Flickr.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> Love the trick challenge last time, we never did manage hold very well last time.
> 
> I will definitely be joining in its time Pickle learnt some new tricks I will post my video today.


We are still working on this


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's and Izzy's twirl . for some reason my camera doesn't record the first 3 seconds so I missed a bit of the beginning.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Rosie and I are in too.... although I don't have much time either to go on the forums, we will try


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ours


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

This isn't Io's best. I had to give a slight hand signal for the right spin, which I generally don't need to do, but she did do a little cry after a bit so I stopped as she is sore from spay.

Pet Forums Trick # 1 - YouTube


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's ours  All four dogs spinning both ways

Pet Forums Trick Challenge No.1 - Spin/Twirl - YouTube


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for bringing this back :thumbup: I had to stop when my camera broke but now I have an iphone  I'll get started later


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

[youtube_browser]WQgVwLfSVMc[/youtube_browser]
Just did it while I had 5 minutes, excuse the roll over-he likes to try to do every trick lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]WQgVwLfSVMc[/youtube_browser]
> Just did it while I had 5 minutes, excuse the roll over-he likes to try to do every trick lol


His roll over at the end made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]WQgVwLfSVMc[/youtube_browser]
> Just did it while I had 5 minutes, excuse the roll over-he likes to try to do every trick lol


Well done 



dogkrazy said:


> Here's ours  All four dogs spinning both ways
> 
> Pet Forums Trick Challenge No.1 - Spin/Twirl - YouTube


Great job. Holly is very enthusiastic!



Hanwombat said:


> This isn't Io's best. I had to give a slight hand signal for the right spin, which I generally don't need to do, but she did do a little cry after a bit so I stopped as she is sore from spay.
> 
> Pet Forums Trick # 1 - YouTube


Poor Io  Nice spins 



Canine K9 said:


> Ours


Well done 



PawsOnMe said:


> Jasper's and Izzy's twirl . for some reason my camera doesn't record the first 3 seconds so I missed a bit of the beginning.


Great job  I'm completely in love with Izzy (still!) :001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Well done
> 
> Great job. Holly is very enthusiastic!
> 
> ...


Yeah she got a little upset, but doesn't seem to be crying as much now

Ah I'm glad this thread is back :thumbup:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Iv not managed to get a video tonight. Will defo get one up before Tues! Loving all the vids.



dogkrazy said:


> Here's ours  All four dogs spinning both ways
> 
> Pet Forums Trick Challenge No.1 - Spin/Twirl - YouTube


I love Hollys enthusiasm in this video! Too cute


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

[youtube_browser]Er36gQSZ6Nc[/youtube_browser]

Ok here's ours I hope


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Picklelily said:


> [youtube_browser]Er36gQSZ6Nc[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Ok here's ours I hope


Excellent job


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Finally found a minute to do this! 
(Meant to do it last night but was called out to help look for a lost dog, thankfully he was found this morning).

Apologies for the crappy video, haven't quite got the hang of my new phone yet! But this is our submission for twist and spin 

[youtube_browser]/ezwxs8Pi82s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so Ive been teaching Apollo to spin since the day before yesterday, he's got it but not both ways he got both ways last night but it seems to have slipped his mind again, we tried doing both ways earlier but there was too much going on for him as my friends LOs were here while she was visiting her mum in hospital so he was spinning but wouldnt go the other way, so i tried it again just now and it's not as enthusiastic as it was this morning but he did spin the one way, which is great as i don't think i've really set out to teach him any new tricks in over a year really. so here it is, i will point out he's very tired from running round with two 4 year olds and a 1 and a half year old all day :lol:

[youtube_browser]JXGWH5bC_BM [/youtube_browser]


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll have a go at the next challenge IF Cava will cooperate:lol: He's 13 and a half with one eye and a bit of arthritis so I may put in a substitute if he can't manage.

Hardest bit for me will be taking the video!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is my three!

I might have failed already as Missy & Ty got at least two right hand spins in! 

They hadn't performed this trick in a while so hand lures were needed I'm afraid. And Cash is learning especially for this challenge 

*Please excuse the state of my kitchen floor. Have recently moved and it's a bit of an empty shell right now*

http://vid238.photobucket.com/albums/ff144/Lou20_album/2014-09-12 22 13 02.mp4

http://vid238.photobucket.com/albums/ff144/Lou20_album/2014-09-12 22 16 00.mp4

http://vid238.photobucket.com/albums/ff144/Lou20_album/2014-09-12 23 17 14.mp4


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> Finally found a minute to do this!
> (Meant to do it last night but was called out to help look for a lost dog, thankfully he was found this morning).
> 
> Apologies for the crappy video, haven't quite got the hang of my new phone yet! But this is our submission for twist and spin
> ...


Well done 



Apollo2012 said:


> Ok so Ive been teaching Apollo to spin since the day before yesterday, he's got it but not both ways he got both ways last night but it seems to have slipped his mind again, we tried doing both ways earlier but there was too much going on for him as my friends LOs were here while she was visiting her mum in hospital so he was spinning but wouldnt go the other way, so i tried it again just now and it's not as enthusiastic as it was this morning but he did spin the one way, which is great as i don't think i've really set out to teach him any new tricks in over a year really. so here it is, i will point out he's very tired from running round with two 4 year olds and a 1 and a half year old all day :lol:
> 
> [youtube_browser]JXGWH5bC_BM [/youtube_browser]


Good job 



Dogloverlou said:


> Here is my three!
> 
> I might have failed already as Missy & Ty got at least two right hand spins in!
> 
> ...


Nice job with Missy and Ty  Unfortunately I can't really accept Cash's - there's just too much luring and it doesn't look like he's 'learnt' the trick, he's just following the food. But if you keep working on it and post again when you're ready I'll accept it then


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Well done everyone! Here's the scoreboard - please let me know if I've got something wrong! If you haven't made the cut-off I'll add you if you post ASAP 

McKenzie and McKenzie - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1* - NEW TRICK MASTER
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 1*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 1*
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 1
Canine K9 and Bailey - 1*
Hanwombat and Io - 1*
Dogkrazy and Cody - 1*
Dogkrazy and Amber - 1*
Dogkrazy and Holly - 1*
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 1*
SpringerHusky and Brody - 1*
Picklelily and Pickles - 1*
Sarah H and Nooka - 1*
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 1
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I might be too late, sorry, but here is Riley's attempt! Started learning it two days ago and Riley seems to respond better to hand commands than voice commands 
I did try to teach Taza spin, but she refused to be lured by food and would just sit there and twist her head around to grab the food, cunning little doggie 

Hope it's okay!

[youtube_browser]6sMy2opCfAI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome, look forward to the next one!

not to nit pick but it's Brody with a Y rather than brodie


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Will get the next one uploaded for later this evening


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I was going to do this and forgot...so it's a rubbish video as it's all I've had time for today.

He only does that direction though, lol. (I also haven't hoovered today, though that seems to be a common theme on this thread)


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> I was going to do this and forgot...so it's a rubbish video as it's all I've had time for today.
> 
> He only does that direction though, lol. *(I also haven't hoovered today, though that seems to be a common theme on this thread)*


Lol i did hoover in the morning but after having 3 kids under 5 running around making a mess all day and the dog running round with them I didn't have the energy to hoover again for a short video :lol:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh I am sorry I completely forgot. We'll try to do a catch up this weekend. I'm actually trying to get Molly to get into the new car boot. For a dog who can clear a 4ft fence and then some, she's good at selective jumping.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Here's round 2 (I assume I'm just supposed to post it on here?)
> 
> On it/2o2o..basically, using any raised object, both back legs on that with 2 front feet on the floor.
> 
> [youtube_browser]1kaBNz_FRjk&list[/youtube_browser]


Just to confirm that needs to be done on cue rather than just during a shaping session?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Will likely have to sit this one out. I think my two would have their two front feet on...but not their back, and they certainly don't know it on command only. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

sharloid said:


> Just to confirm that needs to be done on cue rather than just during a shaping session?


Yeah preferably on cue  Sorry if the video isn't very clear.



Dogloverlou said:


> Will likely have to sit this one out. I think my two would have their two front feet on...but not their back, and they certainly don't know it on command only.
> 
> Good luck guys!


Sorry about that..do you want me to change it to allow front or back?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Yeah preferably on cue  Sorry if the video isn't very clear.
> 
> Sorry about that..do you want me to change it to allow front or back?


What cue do you use? Feet up is for front feet so I need to think of something different.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Yeah preferably on cue  Sorry if the video isn't very clear.
> 
> Sorry about that..do you want me to change it to allow front or back?


No, no. I will just sit it out....or maybe give it a try. But I look forward to seeing what everyone else accomplishes


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

sharloid said:


> What cue do you use? Feet up is for front feed so I need to think of something different.


I say 'on it'


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Will likely have to sit this one out. I think my two would have their two front feet on...but not their back, and they certainly don't know it on command only.
> 
> Good luck guys!


Forgive me for butting in but isnt the point to teach and learn new tricks 

Saying that noo seems to have no idea here her back feet are


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Forgive me for butting in but isnt the point to teach and learn new tricks
> 
> Saying that noo seems to have no idea here her back feet are


I don't think my two will be confident enough. Ty especially hates touching or leaning on things and he's so not an easy dog to teach New tricks. He has the stuff he knows and that's it. I may try it with Missy and see what we can achieve but am pretty sure she won't have it on cue in time


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Here's round 2 (I assume I'm just supposed to post it on here?)
> 
> On it/2o2o..basically, using any raised object, both back legs on that with 2 front feet on the floor.
> 
> [youtube_browser]1kaBNz_FRjk&list[/youtube_browser]


What's the time frame?

You don't require them to back up to the position, just do 2o2o like an agility contact starting ON the object?



GingerRogers said:


> Forgive me for butting in but isnt the point to teach and learn new tricks
> 
> Saying that noo seems to have no idea here her back feet are


Kenzie didn't know she had back feet until very recently, but when we started doing back end stuff she caught on surprisingly quickly.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't think my two will be confident enough. Ty especially hates touching or leaning on things and he's so not an easy dog to teach New tricks. He has the stuff he knows and that's it. I may try it with Missy and see what we can achieve but am pretty sure she won't have it on cue in time


Give it a go with Missy then she might surprise you and even so it might be fun ;-)


McKenzie said:


> What's the time frame?
> 
> You don't require them to back up to the position, just do 2o2o like an agility contact starting ON the object?
> 
> Kenzie didn't know she had back feet until very recently, but when we started doing back end stuff she caught on surprisingly quickly.


I am thinking noo will do the same its just waiting for the light to go on. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

We didn't get a successful clockwise spin; Scooter's been poorly so didn't attempt it with him, and Breeze is finding it very difficult! But we're going to keep trying (I think I need training!).

On it looks tricky, will do our best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

Spidei said:


> I might be too late, sorry, but here is Riley's attempt! Started learning it two days ago and Riley seems to respond better to hand commands than voice commands
> I did try to teach Taza spin, but she refused to be lured by food and would just sit there and twist her head around to grab the food, cunning little doggie
> 
> Hope it's okay!
> ...


Good job, I've added you to the score board 



SpringerHusky said:


> Awesome, look forward to the next one!
> 
> not to nit pick but it's Brody with a Y rather than brodie


Sorry!!! Changed 



tabulahrasa said:


> I was going to do this and forgot...so it's a rubbish video as it's all I've had time for today.
> 
> He only does that direction though, lol. (I also haven't hoovered today, though that seems to be a common theme on this thread)


Well done


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Here's round 2 (I assume I'm just supposed to post it on here?)
> 
> On it/2o2o..basically, using any raised object, both back legs on that with 2 front feet on the floor.
> 
> [youtube_browser]1kaBNz_FRjk&list[/youtube_browser]


Ah I do this at agility but don't have equipment here, unsure I'll do it sunday as Io not long been spayed


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Ah I do this at agility but don't have equipment here, unsure I'll do it sunday as Io not long been spayed


I've just done it with Kenzie on a small plastic box. But no you don't want to hurt poor Io.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I've just done it with Kenzie on a small plastic box. But no you don't want to hurt poor Io.


Need to see if I can find something at home as I don't really have many hard plastic items and she would squish a cardboard box :arf:

May be able to use half a cat carrier :thumbsup: I'll look later.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for being unclear on this trick  I uploaded it in a rush..

I have deleted the first post and then uploaded a new video here...

[Youtube_browser]bvcYxJWWbn8&feature[/youtube_browser]

So, you have *1 week* to do this trick.

I have never found it a difficult thing to teach, but my dogs are used to such positions with agility stuff, so I'll allow it to be shaping or a cue to make it easier for those dogs who may be less sure 

*I have now changed the video to allow either front or back feet to be on, making it better for those dogs who may not like to have their back feet on*

You can use any object that is slightly raised...for a littler dog, a book may suffice. Even the bottom of the stairs work 

Point wise, I think 2 points for getting this will be fine .. if some dogs will find it harder 

I've probably still missed something out


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> I'm sorry for being unclear on this trick  I uploaded it in a rush..
> 
> I have deleted the first post and then uploaded a new video here...
> 
> ...


I don't have stairs :lol:

I'll see what hard item I can find at home, she knows how to do it, just finding something at home


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's both 'feet off' and 'feet'. She already knew 'feet' (up) and it's one of her favourite things - she loves standing on stuff. We'd never done 'feet off' though as we did running contacts at agility.

Please excuse the giraffe pjs! 

[youtube_browser]?v=ddFoSBkNcJ8&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's Apollos 'step up' putting his paws on a shoe box and holding it. I don't know if that's right, (let me know if it's not). he learnt it this morning so if I can find something bigger for him to stand on and then leave two feet on I will try teach him to leave his back feet on. (oh and excuse the noises in the background from my 4 year old)

[youtube_browser]gHi9g-VVD-Q [/youtube_browser]

I got the the cat doing it too, though she was really just following some chicken but i thought it was cute :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it just the back feet or can it be front? Brody knows the front, I have to work with him on his back feet


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Is it just the back feet or can it be front? Brody knows the front, I have to work with him on his back feet


Either  Changed it to allow either front or back feet


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is Io's front feet one

I had to use a suitcase 

Unsure if I'll be able to do the back feet one, she can do it as we do it at agility obviously but unsure ill be able to use something at home, may have to work with the suitcase more :lol:

PF Trick #2 - YouTube


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

[youtube_browser]79ECbKOGWqQ[/youtube_browser]
Here's Brody's, sorry I don't have anything stable enough for him to put his feet up on except the table lol as you can see he can jump on it


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]79ECbKOGWqQ[/youtube_browser]
> Here's Brody's, sorry I don't have anything stable enough for him to put his feet up on except the table lol as you can see he can jump on it


Can't see your video - it says it's private.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oops all fixed x


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oops all fixed x


Nope still private.

Maybe you need to post it again?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Nope still private.
> 
> Maybe you need to post it again?


Damnit! I'm about to just throw it out the window. I hate youtube since they changed it most recently making it harder for me to access my videos :cursing:

Last time, hopefully it works now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

SpringerHusky said:


> Damnit! I'm about to just throw it out the window. I hate youtube since they changed it most recently making it harder for me to access my videos :cursing:
> 
> Last time, hopefully it works now.


Working now


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't believe I missed the beginning of this! I really enjoyed it last time. Doubt we will have the second done in time so look forward to the next one


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Remembered just in time!

I'd not trained a 'step up' so this was a good excuse to get her to learn a new trick. It didn't take long as she likes standing on things in shaping sessions. Although we do running contacts in agility I would have tried to do back legs as well but this week has been manic!

So here's 2o2o - front paws. I sincerely apologise for the awful quality of the video, I'm really not camera-woman material!

She gives a little wave at the end too :lol:

[youtube_browser]/mbPNJHf2SwE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooo we might be able to do this  Will have to film tomorrow.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Will film mine tomorrow full of cold and feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is mine and woofs

PF CHALLENGE 2 BACK - YouTube


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

We've been working on this trick, they already know 'paws up' for their front feet; so they've been learning back paws on. I will video it tonight if I can but it always takes ages to upload onto YouTube so it'll probably be tomorrow before I get it up


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's and Izzy's step up. Jasper's just so enthusiastic that it was hard to get him to step down from the box, I was in hysterics at some parts trying to film him, he's just so eager! Izzy is much calmer doing it, she picked it up really quickly too, my clever little puppy :blush:

(First time trying to put videos together and using youtube, I'm rubbish with computers but hopefully the video will work.)

Little blooper at the end of lazy Izzy trying to do stand up whilst keeping her bum on the floor :laugh:

[youtube_browser]/-pocof0g16s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel is still a little bit clumsy as he has a very poor awareness of his bum:001_tongue:
[youtube_browser]pwrYz4QGqZk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it today the last day?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll take part next time, he's just started to learn it and still needs lured.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Always late to the party! I'd like to join if it's not too late.


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's ours, sorry it's taken so long (took all night to upload onto YouTube ) I haven't had much time to work on this with the dogs, so only Amber & Cody have learnt the back paws on (and it still needs working on), but they've all done front paws on.

Pet Forums Trick Challenge No.2 - 2o2o - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Always late to the party! I'd like to join if it's not too late.


Of course  I think the feet up/down thing is just about to close but you could get a video in quick or otherwise I've got the next one ready to go as soon as this one closes


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

We'll join in with the next one, I totally spaced on filming this one and although Tempie can do it the only vids I have of her are pivoting with 2 feet on an object


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Whens the next trick?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Whens the next trick?


I was just about to ask the same question!

I want to teach a new trick over xmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

I've got it ready to go, just waiting for JessIncaFCR. I'll pm her.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

I've PMed JessIncaFCR. I understand people are really busy at this time of year, so if I don't hear from her I'll pop the next one up anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, in the interests of keeping the thread going I'll post the next challenge. JessIncaFCR can update the score board when they're able, or I'll sort it out at the end of this challenge.

Right, the next challenge has two options. Both require the dog to go 380 degrees around the handler. You'll get one point if your dog does it forwards, one point and a star if they do it backwards. If you want to be REALLY clever, get your dog doing it both clockwise and anticlockwise (no extra points, just fame and glory).

You have a week to upload your video - I'll close it next Sunday morning your time. No excessive luring - if your dog is just following the food being dangled under their nose and don't show that they understand what is being asked of them I won't be able to give you a point.

He's an example of the two options. (I'll be working on McKenzie going clockwise backwards, as that way is much weaker than anticlockwise.)

Have fun!

[youtube_browser]?v=5QOZcdBSABM&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is my first upload - forward spin

Io hasn't done much with backwards work so this may prove difficult but we shall try

PF Trick Challenge #3 - Spin - YouTube


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

will have top catch up later still feeling grim, love the new trick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Here is my first upload - forward spin
> 
> Io hasn't done much with backwards work so this may prove difficult but we shall try
> 
> PF Trick Challenge #3 - Spin - YouTube


Great job  you're the next trick master


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Great job  you're the next trick master


Im scared  haha! I have a few I could do


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Im scared  haha! I have a few I could do


So you should be - it's a great honour and responsibility :001_unsure:  It doesn't have to be one you can already do, it can be one you're working on too


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brody does not know this so this will be on my to do list, hopefully I can get it done before the time limit but may not because busy with work as of the holidays.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is a little bit poorly at the moment so trick training has been put on hold, hoping she is feeling better in the next few days. If not we shall just do a trick she already knows instead of some of the ones she is currently learning.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Does the handler have to be standing still during this? Or can the handles move in a circle (on the spot) too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> Does the handler have to be standing still during this? Or can the handles move in a circle (on the spot) too?


Standing still. Try luring around your body with both hands.

I might give a bit of extra time if people need it.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Standing still. Try luring around your body with both hands.
> 
> I might give a bit of extra time if people need it.


He can do forward fine but backwards he will only do if I move... but he only started learning it on Sunday though so really chuffed how well he is doing already (especially since time has been limited with Christmas). We still have two days to work on me being able to stand still lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> He can do forward fine but backwards he will only do if I move... but he only started learning it on Sunday though so really chuffed how well he is doing already (especially since time has been limited with Christmas). We still have two days to work on me being able to stand still lol.


I taught backwards circles by putting her in the puppy pen and giving the backing cue. Backwards circles are definitely much trickier.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I taught backwards circles by putting her in the puppy pen and giving the backing cue. Backwards circles are definitely much trickier.


I watched a YouTube video where the woman used a pile of books for them to circle around and using the sofa and a wee table to give them a corner to back into... he got that bit really fast and he got going round me quickly too... but I obviously moved with him to make it easier at first so it just getting him to go round while I stay still. It is really fun to teach though  Jake can't do it though lol.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a video of our progress. I'm not expecting any points for it as we lure him into position and he slips up but I'm pleased nonetheless  Not bad considering we started training it Monday! 
Please ignore my state I'd just got out the shower ! 
My excited voice at the end indicates how happy am I he finished 'correctly'


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been at my parents since yesterday and what with Bounty dying and it been christmas I haven't done much trick training with Io.

If it is ending tomorrow I will see about uploading a video on Monday morning of a boring trick she already knows  as I haven't been doing much with her past few days with regards to new tricks we've been doing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> I've got a video of our progress. I'm not expecting any points for it as we lure him into position and he slips up but I'm pleased nonetheless  Not bad considering we started training it Monday!
> Please ignore my state I'd just got out the shower !
> My excited voice at the end indicates how happy am I he finished 'correctly'


That looks like great progress. Just keep increasing your criteria slowly. Luring into position is fine, I'm just looking at the circles


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

*Change of closing time:* as people haven't had a lot of practice time due to Christmas I'll give a few extra days. This trick will now close at *midnight on Tuesday.*


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad the closing time has changed  I thought I had missed the deadline as I was out last night so didn't manage to post our progress in time so will get it posted tonight or tomorrow afternoon


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get the leaderboard posted..been so busy..

I have no idea if I've scored this right!! I've given everyone a point and a star for participating as it wasn't easy..

McKenzie and McKenzie - 2**
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1* - NEW TRICK MASTER
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 1*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 2**
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 2**
Canine K9 and Bailey - 2**
Hanwombat and Io - 1*
Dogkrazy and Cody - 2**
Dogkrazy and Amber - 2**
Dogkrazy and Holly - 2**
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 2**
SpringerHusky and Brody -2**
Picklelily and Pickles - 1*
Sarah H and Nooka - 2**
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 2**
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1

Feel free to change it McKenzie if I've messed it up


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I have some videos of this though they also include going round an item. I think it might've been for the previous challenges thread actually. I'm not luring but the top bit is cut off so I don't know if they count...

[youtube_browser]fQHNeSQ4EcM[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]gYoBYlxrFMg[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Jmh-r255TqI[/youtube_browser]

Edit: Oh poo, 17 minutes late!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

sharloid said:


> I have some videos of this though they also include going round an item. I think it might've been for the previous challenges thread actually. I'm not luring but the top bit is cut off so I don't know if they count...
> 
> [youtube_browser]fQHNeSQ4EcM[/youtube_browser]
> 
> ...


Good job  Cut off midnight Tuesday


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Good job  Cut off midnight Tuesday


Oh, it's not Tuesday. Silly me. I'm losing track of days.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

This is mine, sorry for my jammies and slippers  Jake can't go backwards... and I had to grit my teeth at one point as Arrow caught my finger grabbing a bit of sausage!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> This is mine, sorry for my jammies and slippers  Jake can't go backwards... and I had to grit my teeth at one point as Arrow caught my finger grabbing a bit of sausage!


Well done 

Is anyone else in on this one? Hanwombat, have we got another one ready to go at midnight?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Well done
> 
> Is anyone else in on this one? Hanwombat, have we got another one ready to go at midnight?


No :001_unsure: I have been at my parents, it probably won't be on until sometime tomorrow.

Won't be one of the tricks I've currently been teaching as we have done much since being at my parents for nearly a week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> No :001_unsure: I have been at my parents, it probably won't be on until sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Won't be one of the tricks I've currently been teaching as we have done much since being at my parents for nearly a week.


That's fine  Sorry, I've been up since 4am and I'm going a little crazy!  Any trick is fine


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> That's fine  Sorry, I've been up since 4am and I'm going a little crazy!  Any trick is fine


Thanks!

It's probably a really easy trick  but as I say I haven't done any training in 5 days as been busy at parents :/ currently been teaching push, beg and some backwards stuff but she is no where near ready, so we will do when she already knows. If I get to be trick master again and it hasn't been done then she can do one of her new ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's probably a really easy trick  but as I say I haven't done any training in 5 days as been busy at parents :/ currently been teaching push, beg and some backwards stuff but she is no where near ready, so we will do when she already knows. If I get to be trick master again and it hasn't been done then she can do one of her new ones


That sounds great. I think this one was too hard as not many people have done it, so an easy one will be better


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll be uploading our effort later! We've not had much time to learn it but she's just about got it


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Would you be able to edit your first post to include a list of all the challenges so far?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

sharloid said:


> Would you be able to edit your first post to include a list of all the challenges so far?


Great idea  I'll do that now


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's ours  I've been training it to them all but only Amber & Cody have really learnt it plus when I was trying to film Holly and Wilson's attempts I thought I'd pressed start but hadn't, silly me . So just Amber & Cody this time!

Pet Forums Trick Challenge No.3 - Circle Around Handler - YouTube


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Our one and probably only submission. And no, I haven't sped up the video, he really was going that fast  Apologies for the two reversing maneuvers half way through, we were practicing a few tricks in one go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

kittih said:


> Our one and probably only submission. And no, I haven't sped up the video, he really was going that fast  Apologies for the two reversing maneuvers half way through, we were practicing a few tricks in one go.


Your video is set to private.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Your video is set to private.


Oops sorry. Hopefully sorted now.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's ours. Apologies for the dark video, I couldn't find a brighter spot in the house.
We've only managed forwards, but she's got the hang of it.

Nooka PF Trick challenge - cirlce round handler - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's the scoreboard after the circle around handler trick. Trick Masters, don't forget to do the trick yourself and give yourself a point! Canine K9, I couldn't quite give you the star, but if you upload the backwards circle again after working on it a bit more I'll add it 

McKenzie and McKenzie - 3***
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1* 
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 2*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 2**
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 2**
Canine K9 and Bailey - 3**
Hanwombat and Io - 3* - NEW TRICK MASTER
Dogkrazy and Cody - 3**
Dogkrazy and Amber - 3**
Dogkrazy and Holly - 2**
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 2**
SpringerHusky and Brody -2**
Picklelily and Pickles - 1*
Sarah H and Nooka - 3**
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 2**
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1
Sharloid and Broder - 1
Sharloid and Kindra - 1
Sharloid and Yla - 1
Lozzibear and Arrow - 1*
Lozzibear and Jake - 1
Kittih - 1


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Here's the scoreboard after the circle around handler trick. Trick Masters, don't forget to do the trick yourself and give yourself a point! Canine K9, I couldn't quite give you the star, but if you upload the backwards circle again after working on it a bit more I'll add it
> 
> McKenzie and McKenzie - 3***
> JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1*
> ...


I could be wrong but ive done the spin, feet up and circle round handler shouldnt i have 3 pts?

ill upload trick tomorrow as have a headache :crying:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I could be wrong but ive done the spin, feet up and circle round handler shouldnt i have 3 pts?
> 
> ill upload trick tomorrow as have a headache :crying:


Sorry, I knew I'd screw something up. Changed now.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok here is my trick challenge for you all

*ROLLOVER*

May seem easy but actually took Io quite some time to learn it when I was teaching it.

You get 1 point for a rollover and an additional * if you can get them to rollover both ways

i.e. Io can only rollover to the right currently ( her left ) so I will be working on getting her to do it in the other direction.

I don't want to see much luring, with Io I don't have to do any. If luring is too much then it doesn't count I'm afraid.

*Its Thursday today, you have until Monday midnight. *

Excuse the poor quality - camera doesn't like the dark and our light is pretty rubbish :001_unsure:

I do it on my bed as all our flooring is laminate and I worry for her back.

Trick challenge #4 ROLLOVER - YouTube

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooka's attempt. It's a hard one for her, and can only roll to her right, so I'll try and get her going the other way this week.

Nooka PF Trick challenge - rollover - YouTube


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Nooka's attempt. It's a hard one for her, and can only roll to her right, so I'll try and get her going the other way this week.
> 
> Nooka PF Trick challenge - rollover - YouTube


Beautifully done


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo will have to sit this one out, he learnt rollover as a pup but on day just stopped doing it, now no matter how much coaxing he will not rollover


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Apollo will have to sit this one out, he learnt rollover as a pup but on day just stopped doing it, now no matter how much coaxing he will not rollover


Aw thats ashame  Io was extremely hard to teach it too but one day it just clicked with her.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Aw thats ashame  Io was extremely hard to teach it too but one day it just clicked with her.


It's weird rollover was one of the first things I taught him after sit and down, he didnt even need a command for it in the end just a hand signal but he just suddenly stopped doing it, I try again occasionally but he just wont do it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bump ............


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is ours we are still teaching him to do it other way


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Here is ours we are still teaching him to do it other way


Well done :cornut:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Bumping.....

Come on peeps, show us your rollovers!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah  I can extend the deadline if need be.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Come on guys! So more doggies must know how to rollover


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am hoping to video Arrow tonight, we are just perfecting his cue. He is almost there... Jake is a no go for this one though, he isn't keen to roll over so decided to just leave him.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Come on guys! So more doggies must know how to rollover


Brock did know it, but it's one of the ones he's not allowed to do on vet's orders.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> Brock did know it, but it's one of the ones he's not allowed to do on vet's orders.


Aw bless him!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

To be fair, I'm not quite sure why I've to avoid doing certain things when he bounds about like tigger every chance he gets, lol.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's ours... it's not the greatest quality, had to take it quickly with my mobile before bed and I forgot to turn the TV down


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry got a little caught up with work and holidays, here's Brody's Roll over. I wish I could get him to do both ways but haven't worked very hard with him on it honestly 

[Youtube_browser]moY5uG7JR_4[/Youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

I've just gotten back from holiday and Kenzie doesn't roll so we'll be sitting this one out.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> Here's ours... it's not the greatest quality, had to take it quickly with my mobile before bed and I forgot to turn the TV down


well done 



SpringerHusky said:


> Sorry got a little caught up with work and holidays, here's Brody's Roll over. I wish I could get him to do both ways but haven't worked very hard with him on it honestly
> 
> [Youtube_browser]moY5uG7JR_4[/Youtube_browser]


good job!!! 



McKenzie said:


> I've just gotten back from holiday and Kenzie doesn't roll so we'll be sitting this one out.


Aww thats ashame


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay here are the updated results! Hope they're correct. SarahH you're the new trick master 

McKenzie and McKenzie - 3***
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 2*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 2**
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 2**
Canine K9 and Bailey - 4**
Hanwombat and Io - 4* - 
Dogkrazy and Cody - 3**
Dogkrazy and Amber - 3**
Dogkrazy and Holly - 2**
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 2**
SpringerHusky and Brody - 3**
Picklelily and Pickles - 1*
Sarah H and Nooka - 4** NEW TRICK MASTER
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 2**
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1
Sharloid and Broder - 1
Sharloid and Kindra - 1
Sharloid and Yla - 1
Lozzibear and Arrow - 2*
Lozzibear and Jake - 1
Kittih - 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Brill 

I'll try and get it done today, if not it'll be up tomorrow. (I need to film in the daytime otherwise it comes out way too dark).


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's out trick challenge.....

*TARGET* (or Touch)

So your dog must target your hand (or targeting implement) with their nose or paw.

There must be no food in the targeted hand, and the dog must show that it knows target by doing at least 2 different positions (left + right, up + down).

So *1 point for 2 touches*, and you get a * if your dog can target something away from you.

[youtube_browser]/9xVfbQPPKFA[/youtube_browser]

(I apologise for the awful video quality of this one, but you can see her targeting the paper)
[youtube_browser]/bp_OYFqYM6g[/youtube_browser]

It's Tuesday evening, so *you have until Sunday midnight* 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Good challenge Sarah  Especially like the * challenge. We can do this but I don't want to post first


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Pickle Touch - YouTube
Sorry I have been slacking so I will use an old video and post first.

[youtube_browser]/pSQLjgaAhJw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

oh this looks fun  can do this one, must make a vid tomorro.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's mine  Sorry about the blooper in the middle!

[youtube_browser]?v=lUm8Qny-bek&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay! Io loves touch!! Will get my video up soon! 

If its a touch away from me can she do it with her paws? She touches my hand with her nose but generally touches items with her feeties


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Here's mine  Sorry about the blooper in the middle!
> 
> [youtube_browser]?v=lUm8Qny-bek&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


Beautifully done 

I went through a good few slobbered and chewed post-its during training too :lol:



Hanwombat said:


> Yay! Io loves touch!! Will get my video up soon!
> 
> If its a touch away from me can she do it with her paws? She touches my hand with her nose but generally touches items with her feeties


Yep she can do paw touches, that's fine


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io was a little bit hyper as we'd just done some shaping stuff so unsure if this will surfice! If not I can do another one at the weekend 

PF Trick challenge #5 Touch - YouTube


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I used this video last time and its just a hand touch so will work with them to touch something away from us.

YouTube


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I just thought I got her to touch the window sill as it was nearby, if that isn't what you want I can get her to touch a toy or something instead  It was a bit of a rush video as I am busy usually doing week


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Io was a little bit hyper as we'd just done some shaping stuff so unsure if this will surfice! If not I can do another one at the weekend
> 
> PF Trick challenge #5 Touch - YouTube


Lol I love how excited she is! But clearly knows her commands 



lozzibear said:


> I used this video last time and its just a hand touch so will work with them to touch something away from us.
> 
> [youtube_browser]/kaKC4kDT3RA[/youtube_browser]


Fixed the video link for you 

Lovely work 



Hanwombat said:


> I just thought I got her to touch the window sill as it was nearby, if that isn't what you want I can get her to touch a toy or something instead  It was a bit of a rush video as I am busy usually doing week


Oh I think I'll accept it  

But it would be great if you could get her to move away from you to something more...errrm...target-like? (For want of a better word lol)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Picklelily said:


> Pickle Touch - YouTube
> Sorry I have been slacking so I will use an old video and post first.
> 
> [youtube_browser]/pSQLjgaAhJw[/youtube_browser]


Aww so cute! It would be brill if you could get her to do a few more at different levels/sides too.

You're the Trick Master for the next challenge, so get thinking


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Lol I love how excited she is! But clearly knows her commands
> 
> Fixed the video link for you
> 
> ...


I'll do another vid on Sat


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

bumpity bumpity bump


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone else got videos to upload? 

Deadline can be extended if needed


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh - I forgot to do a video and it's too dark just now.

He knows it though (just my hand, not an object) so I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

tabulahrasa said:


> Oh - I forgot to do a video and it's too dark just now.
> 
> He knows it though (just my hand, not an object) so I can do it tomorrow.


I'll extend the deadline till Monday midnight 

I have to film ours during the day too, the house is just too dingy at night time.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I won't be able to do my video I'm afraid - had a bit of a crappy weekend and on weekdays I spend my time at home when its dark as I work full time - I am home at lunch but haven't the time to do a video. So just leave it at the hand touch


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I hadn't been going to do a second video because I didn't have time to film it but having seen the deadline extended, I decided to do a quick one before bed... it isn't the greatest as I just filmed myself so there are shots of the floor  and Jake has been in a silly mood all flipping day. I can't see most of the videos as the tablet won't let me play them so I hope we have had the right idea on what to do lol.. Their object to touch is a candle tin lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it finished now? Time for the next one?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I'm torn between two tricks for the next challenge. I will post it tomorrow if you all like.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Is it finished now? Time for the next one?


Yes all finished. I'll post updated scores tomorrow when I have a chance to sit down 



Picklelily said:


> Well I'm torn between two tricks for the next challenge. I will post it tomorrow if you all like.


Oooh can't wait


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Bloomin typing I was going going to video tonight and then we got visitors, they have just gone 11pm


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok updated trick challenge results! (Fingers crossed I've not missed anyone)

McKenzie and McKenzie - 4****
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 2*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 2**
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 2**
Canine K9 and Bailey - 4**
Hanwombat and Io - 5** 
Dogkrazy and Cody - 3**
Dogkrazy and Amber - 3**
Dogkrazy and Holly - 2**
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 2**
SpringerHusky and Brody - 3**
Picklelily and Pickles - 2* - NEW TRICK MASTER!! 
Sarah H and Nooka - 5*** 
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 2**
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1
Sharloid and Broder - 1
Sharloid and Kindra - 1
Sharloid and Yla - 1
Lozzibear and Arrow - 3**
Lozzibear and Jake - 2*
Kittih - 1


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've found my camera charger so can join in again now  looking forward to the next trick.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the bump ups I have been on for 15 minutes and couldn't see the thread because I'm a daft blind bat.

Sorry again its an old video but its my favourite. 

I have another idea for the future but I think we need better weather as its an outdoor challenge and a high wind will make it harder. Got you all curious for that one now haven't I


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok Here it is Bang

[youtube_browser]/ffuw_WEu-O8[/youtube_browser]

You have initially until Jan 24th-or is that too long?

Because I want something to work on extra Kudos to those who's dogs will put their hands up for a stick em up before the bang

[youtube_browser]/lky1xsqYGUo[/youtube_browser]

Hope my videos work


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Cooool! 

Might need the whole of the allotted time to train this one!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

The videos won't work for me on the kindle, so is bang like play dead? And the extra one where they are in a begging position (so paws up) and then play dead? I would find YouTube videos to show what I mean lol but I really need to get to bed... like an hour ago  this one sounds fun anyway! And yes, if it is what I think it is, we will probably need a long deadline


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> The videos won't work for me on the kindle, so is bang like play dead? And the extra one where they are in a begging position (so paws up) and then play dead? I would find YouTube videos to show what I mean lol but I really need to get to bed... like an hour ago  this one sounds fun anyway! And yes, if it is what I think it is, we will probably need a long deadline


That's it spot on

I'm happy to extend.

Be grateful its not the one I need to film outdoors because even I have no idea how to train it, because its OH and Pickles thing, so I really have no idea if it will come naturally to most or its just my dog and hubby.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm currently trying to teach IO beg but its taking a while, play dead will be hard as she's so hyper when training but I'll give it ago


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake is brilliant at dead (very dramatic! Lol) but doesn't know beg, and Arrow knows beg but not dead... this could be interesting lol.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm currently trying to teach IO beg but its taking a while, play dead will be hard as she's so hyper when training but I'll give it ago





lozzibear said:


> Jake is brilliant at dead (very dramatic! Lol) but doesn't know beg, and Arrow knows beg but not dead... this could be interesting lol.


That's sort of why I made it a 1 or 2 stage thing either counts. I know there are some who did the challenges before so I thought we needed an extra challenge.

I will post a video of my first try of the two stages later, I ended up killing myself laughing at her.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io doesn't know either :lol:

Shes knows down and rollover - so hopefully 'bang' won't be too difficult but we shall see.

We're only in the process of learning beg, she isn't great on her back legs so this could take weeks :lol:

I'm off home at lunch so will see how she does firstly with 'Bang'


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Should the dead dog be looking at me?:lol: Axel got the whole bang part in 10 minutes, but continues looking up at me. Will try a little bit more later in the day and see what happens.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I did some of this with Io at lunch - she caught onto the play dead part quite quick with the hand cue but the verbal command I can imagine will take a little longer. 
I look like I've been self harming now though at work because she kept clawing my damn hand for the treat 

Beg was same ol' - I reckon will take a while with her, she isn't too impressed on her back legs either.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Beg was same ol' - I reckon will take a while with her, she isn't too impressed on her back legs either.


How is she on her back legs? Many dogs need prior conditioning for their back end and back before they can do sit pretty or beg because they don't have the core strength to keep them upright. Maybe that's what Io needs too? With Axel it took me a few weeks to work on conditioning until I started teaching the command.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> How is she on her back legs? Many dogs need prior conditioning for their back end and back before they can do sit pretty or beg because they don't have the core strength to keep them upright. Maybe that's what Io needs too? With Axel it took me a few weeks to work on conditioning until I started teaching the command.


What sort of core exercises were you doing ?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> What sort of core exercises were you doing ?


I was mainly focusing on his rear end as he is so poor with it. We did a lot of pivoting around a wobble cushion and then we did pivoting with his rear legs on the cushion. And every day I would get him to do the beginning of a sit pretty; basically, just trying to get him to lift more and more of his front off the floor. I also was doing it against a wall or a corner so that it would be easier for him to hold his balance. Here's links of some of the things we did:





You can also join this group on FB as it is very good for conditioning and exercises: https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineConditioning.BodyAwareness/search/?query=core strength


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> I was mainly focusing on his rear end as he is so poor with it. We did a lot of pivoting around a wobble cushion and then we did pivoting with his rear legs on the cushion. And every day I would get him to do the beginning of a sit pretty; basically, just trying to get him to lift more and more of his front off the floor. I also was doing it against a wall or a corner so that it would be easier for him to hold his balance. Here's links of some of the things we did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll have a look


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Krnzies generally not very comfortable laying on her side unless she's totally relaxed, but I'll try. Beg is not a problem.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Shadowmare :thumbup:

Nooka is only just starting to balance on her back legs, so we'll need to do these exercises too.

I have been getting her to pivot in a circle with her front legs up on a bucket which I think is helping


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Io doesn't know either :lol:
> 
> Shes knows down and rollover - so hopefully 'bang' won't be too difficult but we shall see.
> 
> ...


It took Pickle a long time to learn the sit up and beg it takes a lot of core muscle control. We jut did it by trying a bit each day. Its easier on rug or carpet to give a bit of grip.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake is getting on really well, he is learning the 'beg' part pretty quickly which I am surprised at. I didn't think he would so just wanted to give him a try and if he wasn't happy then would leave it but he is doing really well. 

Arrow is presenting a challenge though... I am trying to lure him into the 'dead' position but the start is the same as when I lured him into the position for 'rollover' so now he keeps rolling over...


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> Arrow is presenting a challenge though... I am trying to lure him into the 'dead' position but the start is the same as when I lured him into the position for 'rollover' so now he keeps rolling over...


It might be considered cheating but could you incorporate the rollover into a more dramatic death scene. Going from beg (paws up) to on ground, rolling over then lying still with legs out or something. A bit like those old cowboy films where the person shot moves about a bit before becoming still ? :idea:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

kittih said:


> It might be considered cheating but could you incorporate the rollover into a more dramatic death scene. Going from beg (paws up) to on ground, rolling over then lying still with legs out or something. A bit like those old cowboy films where the person shot moves about a bit before becoming still ? :idea:


That's a good point! 

I think we are getting somewhere though... i decided to try to get him to do 'dead' on the opposite side to 'rollover' and in his trying to work out what I wanted he flopped on his side so I quickly clicked it and now he is doing it more... so fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> That's a good point!
> 
> I think we are getting somewhere though... i decided to try to get him to do 'dead' on the opposite side to 'rollover' and in his trying to work out what I wanted he flopped on his side so I quickly clicked it and now he is doing it more... so fingers crossed lol.


This is what I'm doing too :thumbup:

I also have the problem that Nooka continues to roll about 50% of the time, so I'm also trying it on the other side. I've only done 1 session though and kept it short and sweet. Tried today but she was really distracted, but I'm going to try again later to see if she's more receptive. She can do it, and is actually good at the 'dead' part (keeps very still).


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io isn't doing too bad with the play dead - except when she gets real excited and bites me :rolleyes5: Beg will take sometime and I doubt we will do it in time as she needs to build her for it.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well we aren't doing so well with combining the two because she is sure she should get a treat after the first activity.

This is earlier in the week, please ignore the Christmas tree tin it has biscuits in and we hadn't eaten them all which is why its still out 



How is everyone else doing?

oops wrong link try this 

http://vid1366.photobucket.com/albums/r774/madz0007/stick em up bang_zpsc7zeuvnw.mp4


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully this will be better 

[youtube_browser]/3XO5AF7PxTE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube_browser]9xF1KwV6wak[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been so busy the last week we haven't had time to put them both together so here is 'dead'

Jake has a bizarre habit of spinning before he plays dead when he does it from standing... I think because I taught them both close together...


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know why Jake's isn't showing... it is working on my PB.

EAT, ignore me... it is showing now. Wasn't showing on my phone but is on the tablet.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So do we want another week?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry Dawn! I was teaching Play Dead but its gone out the window a bit since getting Asta as they're getting to know one another so only really doing trick training on separate walks. I may have to give this one a miss :001_unsure:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've just about got play dead, though it's a bit hit and miss. Idon't think we'll be able to combine it 'stick em up' as Nooka's still not got her balance on that one. I'll get play dead down and post it up soon. 

A few more days would be great


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok another week so will finish Sunday 1st Feb. 

Remember the combination challenge is only as an extra if you want it the main challenge is playing dad x


Next trick master I think its Shinra who was first to post so get ready 

I can totally understand adding a new arrival this weeks makes trick training difficult.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube_browser]qurUZe_0OJU[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]zbFj5J2X_1w[/youtube_browser]

done for when this current one ends, so I don't forget! ( sorry was messing around with an app for video haa)

*new trick - cop cop / your feet on mine*.

* for being able to rotate on the spot w/o dog hopping off, mm so say to the 12th of feb, or too short? know ppl tend to be busy.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh god ive been trying this with Io but it hasnt gone well so this will be a challenge 

I won't have bang done until but I am going to carry on teaching it too


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh that will be a challenge I tried it in the past but it hasn't gone well


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll film & upload play dead tomorrow when there's light. Didn't manage to get the full sequence but hey-ho

I've been trying cop-cop for a while and not got anywhere. I think I'll try a new strategy and see if it works


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not going to get the play dead thing done - Kenzie feels really uncomfortable on her side and I don't like making her do things she's not happy with.

Here's our cop cop though  We hadn't done the circle before so that was fun 

(The sideways shuffle at the beginning is just because I didn't know if we were in shot).

[youtube_browser]?v=WivZJUn8inc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Started cop cop today. I am using the book method, early days as today was first go in a while, but it went quite well


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Started cop cop today. I am using the book method, early days as today was first go in a while, but it went quite well


What's the method? All hints and tips needed

edit Ah just seen the book method on Kiko pup, the boot method seems easier to begin with but I think the progression is more difficult with the boot targeting method


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> What's the method? All hints and tips needed
> 
> edit Ah just seen the book method on Kiko pup, the boot method seems easier to begin with but I think the progression is more difficult with the boot targeting method


What other method do you know?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry it's late but here's our "Bang".

[youtube_browser]/Zd_oh9JLsCU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> What's the method? All hints and tips needed
> 
> edit Ah just seen the book method on Kiko pup, the boot method seems easier to begin with but I think the progression is more difficult with the boot targeting method


I vaguely remember looking at kiko's method with books or something, personally I found it rather confusing & unnecessary and got no where with it lol.

Personally what I did (might not be 100% as was long time ago and can't really remember!) was lure into position, may of used clicker as my dog tends to learn quicker with.
At first I put my feet so they were like pigeon toed so he had no choice but to step on feet, click/reward for position etc as he became more comfortable with standing on them, I asked him to stay in position by simply saying stay and then would move my feet up and down for him to get used to movement, reward etc. Then I just kept increasing steps & time until we were walking around.
It's his favourite trick to do so found this one quite simple, but I think the key is getting the dog happy/comfortable with movement and it will then come together pretty easily.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

McKenzie and McKenzie - 4****
JessIncaFCR and Jess - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Inca - 1*
JessIncaFCR and Maisie - 2*
PawsOnMe and Jasper - 2**
PawsOnMe and Izzy - 2**
Canine K9 and Bailey - 4**
Hanwombat and Io - 5** 
Dogkrazy and Cody - 3**
Dogkrazy and Amber - 3**
Dogkrazy and Holly - 2**
Dogkrazy and Wilson - 2**
SpringerHusky and Brody - 3**
Picklelily and Pickle - 3** 
Sarah H and Nooka - 6***
Shinra  1* NEW TRICK MASTER!! 
Apollo2012 and Apollo - 2**
Dogloverlou and Ty - 1*
Dogloverlou and Missy - 1*
Spidei and Riley - 1
Tabulahrasa and Brock - 1
Sharloid and Broder - 1
Sharloid and Kindra - 1
Sharloid and Yla - 1
Lozzibear and Arrow - 4**
Lozzibear and Jake - 3*
Kittih - 1

Not sure if this is correct but I tried


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

shinra said:


> I vaguely remember looking at kiko's method with books or something, personally I found it rather confusing & unnecessary and got no where with it lol.
> 
> Personally what I did (might not be 100% as was long time ago and can't really remember!) was lure into position, may of used clicker as my dog tends to learn quicker with.
> At first I put my feet so they were like pigeon toed so he had no choice but to step on feet, click/reward for position etc as he became more comfortable with standing on them, I asked him to stay in position by simply saying stay and then would move my feet up and down for him to get used to movement, reward etc. Then I just kept increasing steps & time until we were walking around.
> It's his favourite trick to do so found this one quite simple, but I think the key is getting the dog happy/comfortable with movement and it will then come together pretty easily.


Thanks she got targeting the book quickly but combining the two didn't work.

I definitely need to work on getting her through my legs and staying standing up, at the moment she is remembering the one from the last trick challenge where you had to come between your owners legs sit, lay down and stay.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohhhh is the closing date got this still tomorrow?


----------

